# Help Identify French Camouflage Fighter Model Airplane



## msmystery (Mar 26, 2011)

I received this large, metal/tin, French airplane model from a family member's estate. Does anyone know what kind of plane it is? Thanks for your help.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 26, 2011)

Hiya MS and welcome aboard. It kinda looks like an exagerated model of the Bloch MB 150 or 151


----------



## msmystery (Mar 26, 2011)

Mystery solved! Thank you so much viking. It does have that 1960's "paint by number" look, doesn't it!


----------



## A4K (Mar 26, 2011)

I've got a Spitfire of similar consruction and accuracy...catches peoples attention though!


----------



## Wurger (Mar 27, 2011)

Looking quite funny..... but nice.


----------

